# Choosing drawing tablet



## Barbet (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi,
I'm looking for some experienced tablet drawers to help me out. I'm looking into buying a art tablet. As I'm a beginner with limited budget I was comparing these tablets:

Nintai G20
XP-Pen Star03
Wacom One M

They're about in the same price range <E150,- .
Is Wacom that much better than other tablets, or would I go with a different brand, but with higher sensitivity? Any other suggestions, than what I found?

Regards,

Barbet


----------



## hannaomar (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey! I recommend graphic tablets from Huion. Used a wacom for years and switched over, it’s amazing! A big one costs around 150 bucks, they are way cheaper than most tablets and are just as good.


----------



## SRDiep (Feb 28, 2021)

It is really about what you are looking for. I would recommend watching youtube videos that compare different tablets to see if any of them meet your needs. I have always used Wacom so I am a bit biased.


----------



## Menezes_Arts (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a Huion as well and it's good. Didn't have any problems with it yet -- more than a year using it.


----------

